# I am new, but been browsing for a while



## Beat (Jul 21, 2019)

Hello everyone

So i have browsing and reading different threads for a while and eventually decided to join the forum.
So far i am loving the content.

Cheers


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Yo Dre' ...... give me a Beat !!!!!


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Welcome!


----------

